# MEXICA TRIKE



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HERES SOME OF THE DETAILED PICS I TOOK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MANNY GOT DOWN WITH THE PARTS AND THE RIMS ARE SOME OF THE SICKEST IVE SEEN SAME WITH ALL THE PARTES :cheesy: THE ENGRAVING IS ANOTHER PART THAT MAKES THIS BIKE WHAT IT IS THEY GOT DOWN TOO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yep thats a lot of work right there and i want to see what it looked like befor paint and primer


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

AGAIN THE ENGRAVING ON THE BIKE AND THE PARTS IS SICK!!! ALL AZTEC THEME I LOVE HOW THEY DID IT AGAIN MAJOR PROPS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SOMETHING I HAVENT NOTICED BEFORE ON THE TRIKE BOX WAS THE MURALS ON THE FRONT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool pics george.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

PINSTRIPED SIDE</span>


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GRAPHICS SIDE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TWO PAINTJOB FRAME NOW THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT THERE IMA SAY IT AGAIN THIS TRIKE HAS ALOT OF DETAIL!! :cheesy: 










:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

/DSCN1251.jpg[/img]


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Apr 26 2009, 10:26 PM~13698169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOGGY


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PICS CARNAL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 01:16 AM~13699795
> *Thanks for the pics homie. Now take them pics down
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Apr 26 2009, 11:15 PM~13698755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dam that was a down ass show thanks for posting the flicasof mexica. good seeing you too im going back nexk year for sho :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13705064
> *
> *


Welcome to Layitlow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2009, 04:11 PM~13705135
> *Welcome to Layitlow.
> *


x2




Thanks for the close ups. hell detail on that trike. It definitely has alot going on.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13698380
> *TWO PAINTJOB FRAME NOW THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT RIGHT THERE IMA SAY IT AGAIN THIS TRIKE HAS ALOT OF DETAIL!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 03:01 PM~13704998
> *dam that was a down ass show thanks for posting the flicasof mexica. good seeing you too im going back nexk year for sho :biggrin:
> *


SIMON NOAH YOU KNOW IT THE SHOW WAS BAD :biggrin: SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 02:01 PM~13704998
> *dam that was a down ass show thanks for posting the flicasof mexica. good seeing you too im going back nexk year for sho :biggrin:
> *


DAMN UR PART OF LAYITLOW NOW CARNAL...SORRY I HAVENT GIVE U A CALL BUT IM SHORT OF MONEY TO ADD STUFF TO MY BIKE...BUT AS SOON I GET FERIA ILL HIT U UP...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE THNKS I WANT TO GIVE A BIG Q VOLE TO EVERYONE I NO AND THAT BACK UP LA MEXICA


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:28 PM~13706631
> *ORALE THNKS I WANT TO GIVE A BIG Q VOLE TO EVERYONE I NO AND THAT BACK UP LA MEXICA
> *


HEY CARNAL...R U SHOWIN AT THE DAY OF THE BEACH SHOW DOWN IN SANTA BRUTA NEXT MONTH?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

REAL NICE TRIKE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

NOPE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:32 PM~13706657
> *NOPE
> *


SERIO WHY?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

JUST BECAUSE I DONT NO ABOUT IT AND IM ONLY TRYING TO GO TO BIG SHOWS THIS YEAR I WORKING ON GETTING A TRAILER FOR I CAN TAKE MY 62 TO SHOWS MAYBE LAS VEGAS SO I CAN POST IT NEXT TO MY BIKE.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:41 PM~13706739
> *JUST BECAUSE I DONT NO ABOUT IT AND IM ONLY TRYING TO GO TO BIG SHOWS THIS YEAR I WORKING ON GETTING A TRAILER FOR I CAN TAKE MY 62 TO SHOWS MAYBE LAS VEGAS SO I CAN POST IT NEXT TO MY BIKE.
> *


  Qvo le mexica


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i love this bike.. really want to see it in person...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

thats one cool frame  :thumbsup: trike looks good


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13705064
> *
> *


Love the trike 
But who did the paintjob on it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Noah :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 27 2009, 04:41 PM~13706739
> *JUST BECAUSE I DONT NO ABOUT IT AND IM ONLY TRYING TO GO TO BIG SHOWS THIS YEAR I WORKING ON GETTING A TRAILER FOR I CAN TAKE MY 62 TO SHOWS MAYBE LAS VEGAS SO I CAN POST IT NEXT TO MY BIKE.
> *


ORALE THATS KOOL BRO


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Apr 27 2009, 11:52 PM~13711201
> *Love the trike
> But who did the paintjob on it
> *


manny jr. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up everyone thanks for da support homies lil manny did get down like james brown my my frame. that sucker did it in fast too. i think like two weeks. when living the low life went there my frame was in the spray both and they wnted to shoot it i said no because it was sopose to be a sopersa. i took a picture with big ass vida but had to erase it so my lady wont find it dam hater. i was at henrys custom when they where there the day before big henry was pist cause vida didnt show up lol. o well big manny got her # and did u guys no vida isnt her real name :0 who cares ill do her. it was funny the porducers of da show wanted to go get something to eat and we said cuz there white it not a good idea they get eaten alive. so i told them to go to long beach where its safe.they look 
@ me funny and said leave vida there all that chick likes our monsters yuck. the next show im going to is san bernadino with all the others SOLO riders hope to si allyouall there dont be a hater a say whats up were all there for competetion i no im going to get take in out this year there carzy shit comeing out its all good i do it for la raza fuck the rest. peace in the middle east i gots 2 go make da dollar...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I STILL HAVE SOME BIKE ACCESSORYS LIKE SHCWINN HEAD LIGHTS TAIL LIGHTS AND 4 SPEEDOMETERS PM ME AND IF YOU WANT LEAVE ME YOUR NUMBERS I CANT PUT PICS OF WHAT I GOT BUT THE LIGHTS OUR LIKE THE ONES ON MY BIKE SO IF YOU WANT LEAVE YOUR # AND I CAN TEXT YOU PICS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS DONT WAST MY TIME THANKS FOR EACH HEAD LIGHT I WANT 80 AND FOR THE SPEEDOS I WANT 60


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EY NOAH CAN YOU PM ME THE NUMBER OF THAT ONE GUYS THAT DOES YOUR GOLDPLATING :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

okay


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

did you get it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 02:01 PM~13730896
> *did you get it
> *


I WAS OUT BUT YEAH I GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 12:58 PM~13730196
> *I STILL HAVE SOME BIKE ACCESSORYS LIKE SHCWINN HEAD LIGHTS  TAIL LIGHTS AND 4 SPEEDOMETERS PM ME AND IF YOU WANT LEAVE ME YOUR NUMBERS I CANT PUT PICS OF WHAT I GOT BUT THE LIGHTS OUR LIKE THE ONES ON MY BIKE SO IF YOU WANT LEAVE YOUR # AND I CAN TEXT YOU PICS ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS DONT WAST MY TIME THANKS FOR EACH HEAD LIGHT I WANT 80 AND FOR THE SPEEDOS I WANT 60
> *


and you still suck assss :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HATER GO GET YOUR FRAME THAT YOU FRIST PAID FOUR GRAND FOR AND THAN PAID A THOUSANDS TO GET IT PAINTED BUT STILL DONT HAVE SHIT POVERSITO YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST GONE TO MANNYS :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 02:31 PM~13731190
> *HATER GO GET YOUR FRAME THAT YOU FRIST PAID FOUR GRAND FOR AND THAN PAID A THOUSANDS TO GET IT PAINTED BUT STILL DONT HAVE SHIT POVERSITO YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST GONE TO MANNYS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

YOU SHOLD OF STAYED WITH OLD MAN RALPH :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THATS SHOULD OF


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2009, 02:33 PM~13731211
> *YOU SHOLD OF STAYED WITH OLD MAN RALPH  :biggrin:
> *


your lover


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## HENRY'S CUSTOMS (Aug 19, 2006)

WHERES YOUR " TEMPLE " NEED TO GET RID OF THAT BOX


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP!! HENRY


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

whats up henry sorry but i got to munch money in it to take it out for regular shows it only for da big show like san bernadino and vesgas :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 30 2009, 07:19 PM~13748169
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: sup homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

what does ttt mean ? im new to this computer lingo


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2009, 01:26 PM~13780706
> *what does ttt mean ? im new to this computer lingo
> *


to the top  

btw who did your murals, they are siiiiiiiiiick


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks my homie rene from no mercyair he in la www.nomercyair.com he more into motorcycles he not a big fan of the low rider movement


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

GO DODGERS TEN AND O @ HOME


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2009, 02:01 PM~13781135
> *GO DODGERS TEN AND O @ HOME
> *


DONT LET LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIND OUT U A DODGER FAN(THEY GONNA KNOCK U DOWN POINTS)LOL JK HOMIE SIK ASS BIKE....I DONT KNOW ABOUT U BUT GOLD PLATED PARTS R HARD TO TAKE CARE OF N UR SHIT SHIT LOOKS HELLA CLEAN!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks doggy 11 and 0 @ home DODGER BLUE LOOKING GOOD :yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO. PA QUE SEPAN, BACK IN THE LATE 1800'S UNDER BINITO JUREZ RULE THE BATTLE OF PUELA WAS FOUGHT IN A LILTLE VILLAGE IN THE OUT SKIRTS OF OF WHAT IN NOW KNOW AS ZACATECAS AROUND 1800 ZAPOTECA INDIANS FOUGHT AND DEFEATED NAPOLEON THE 3RD FRENCH ARMY OF 5000 SOLDIERS."LEVAS" SO THAT WHY SOME OF US CELEBRATE EL CINCO DE MAYO. :thumbsup: NOW WHEN YOU VATOS ARE ALL FUCK UP AND THE WHITE PEOPLE ASK YOU TELL THEM "MEXICA TIHUAI"


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2009, 06:14 AM~13789031
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO. PA QUE SEPAN, BACK IN THE LATE 1800'S UNDER BINITO JUREZ RULE THE BATTLE OF PUELA WAS FOUGHT IN A LILTLE VILLAGE IN THE OUT SKIRTS OF OF WHAT IN NOW KNOW AS ZACATECAS AROUND 1800 ZAPOTECA INDIANS FOUGHT AND DEFEATED NAPOLEON THE 3RD FRENCH ARMY OF 5000 SOLDIERS."LEVAS" SO THAT WHY SOME OF US CELEBRATE EL CINCO DE MAYO. :thumbsup: NOW WHEN YOU VATOS ARE ALL FUCK UP AND THE WHITE PEOPLE ASK YOU TELL THEM "MEXICA TIHUAI"
> *


HISTORY I DIDNT KNO...THANX TEACHER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 8 2009, 01:21 PM~13828767
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:

Check your inbox! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 5 2009, 06:14 AM~13789031
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO. PA QUE SEPAN, BACK IN THE LATE 1800'S UNDER BINITO JUREZ RULE THE BATTLE OF PUELA WAS FOUGHT IN A LILTLE VILLAGE IN THE OUT SKIRTS OF OF WHAT IN NOW KNOW AS ZACATECAS AROUND 1800 ZAPOTECA INDIANS FOUGHT AND DEFEATED NAPOLEON THE 3RD FRENCH ARMY OF 5000 SOLDIERS."LEVAS" SO THAT WHY SOME OF US CELEBRATE EL CINCO DE MAYO. :thumbsup: NOW WHEN YOU VATOS ARE ALL FUCK UP AND THE WHITE PEOPLE ASK YOU TELL THEM "MEXICA TIHUAI"
> *


CALMATE PINCHE" YOUNGSTER" SEE WHAT TO SEMESTERS DO TO A 4 GRADE DROP OUT.. PURO S........ NO. ESE!! HAHAHHAHAHA JUST FUCKIN WITH U CARNALITO .. THIS VATO IS THE SHIT WITH OUT TOILET PAPER
FOR REAL A TRUE BONE MEXICANO ,CHICANO MECHIKA . LOVES LOW -RIDER MOVEMENT AND ALWAYS SUPPORTS.. GIVE THIS VATO PROPS.. MY BROTHER
DE LA CALLE TO THE END. BIG RUBE. UR NICE JUJU, KAYLA, LIL RUBE, SAID Q-VO.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE VATO LOCOS FOREVER ESE. :biggrin: TU SAVES CARNAL WE HOLDING IT DOWN SINCE DAY ONE AND BEFORE THAT WE GANG BANGING ON ALL THOSE LEVAS :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 04:13 PM~13705165
> *x2
> Thanks for the close ups. hell detail on that trike. It definitely has alot going on.
> *


I retract my statment. :|


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13698070
> *MANNY GOT DOWN WITH THE PARTS AND THE RIMS ARE SOME OF THE SICKEST IVE SEEN SAME WITH ALL THE PARTES  :cheesy: THE ENGRAVING IS ANOTHER PART THAT MAKES THIS BIKE WHAT IT IS THEY GOT DOWN TOO
> 
> 
> ...


SALAS ENGRAVING


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 26 2009, 09:24 PM~13698141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SALAS ENGRAVEING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK HOMIE SALAS IS A BAD ASS ENGRAVER :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Tmft


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Time for us to roll to Vegas big homie. I'm done with my son's bike. I'll be @ your house friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: Q VO NOAH!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice meeting you and talking with ya in Vegas! Great Trike!

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2009, 11:04 AM~15364904
> *Nice meeting you and talking with ya in Vegas! Great Trike!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 good to finally meet you noah


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Noah....trike looked good as always.....you had that stereo bumping loud....i could hear it from the other end of the building.
Your trike is a piece of art work and culture. You took it to the next level and showed us what detail is. Much props to you homie!

Next year I hope to see you in Phx!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Tmft for the homie.clean trike. MEXICA.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 05:56 PM~15381689
> *Noah....trike looked good as always.....you had that stereo bumping loud....i could hear it from the other end of the building.
> Your trike is a piece of art work and culture. You took it to the next level and showed us what detail is. Much props to you homie!
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

FOR SALE MEXICA TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 01:32 PM~15446868
> *FOR SALE MEXICA TRIKE  :biggrin:
> *



your selling it ?

how much bro ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

trike is sick !


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

for everythig 8k but depening on the price some stuff i might take off or sell seperitly it all depends on the price. i want to get a chevy bomb


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15448267
> *for everythig 8k but depening on the price some stuff i might take off or sell seperitly it all depends on the price. i want to get a chevy bomb
> *


part out?? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 23 2009, 03:55 PM~15448342
> *part out??  :biggrin:
> *


will part out if i cant sell it all togetter


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 04:00 PM~15448393
> *will part out if i cant sell it all togetter
> *


cool, let me know on the chaingaurd and the light bracket with the lights


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

pm prices


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 27 2009, 12:38 AM~13698329
> *that'S a real sick trike can not find the word to discrive IT WOW !!!! </span> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

if you part it out, i'll buy something to hang on my wall


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

and ill take the pedals and crank :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WELL FRIST COME FRIST I RATHER GET A CHEVY BOMB SO I CAN PUT NEXT TO MY 6 DUECE LOOKING FOR A 1935 CHEVEY FOUR DOOR THATS MY DREAM CAR ONE DAY MAY BE ILL GET CRAZY AND BULD IT LIKE MY BIKE PM ME FOR PRICES ON WHAT YOU GUYS WANT AND PRICES DONT ENCLUDED SHIPPING COAST OR YOU GUYS CAN PICK UP AND CHILL WITH MY HOMIES AND MY BU8LLY PITS XOL AND LUNA RUFFFFFFF


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

OH AND IM NOT ON HERE NO MORE THAT MUNCH CUZ OF WORK SO ILL PM YOU BACK AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE ALRATO VATOS


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 04:29 PM~15448624
> *OH AND IM NOT ON HERE NO MORE THAT MUNCH CUZ OF WORK SO ILL PM YOU BACK AS SOON AS I GET A CHANCE ALRATO VATOS
> *


hey bro. you planning on building another bike in the future?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 23 2009, 07:23 PM~15450087
> *hey bro. you planning on building another bike in the future?
> *


i don't think he wants to build another bike... he wants to build a bomb from 1935 -48 a chevy


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 23 2009, 07:23 PM~15450087
> *hey bro. you planning on building another bike in the future?
> *


nope im going to get into og stingrays and ballontires bikes from the 40's and ya i want to get an older car to restore but will see what happens.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 26 2009, 05:23 PM~15473257
> *nope im going to get into og stingrays and ballontires bikes from the 40's and ya i want to get an older car to restore but will see what happens.
> *


sup bro u should try to come out to our show next year whit ur trike


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15448267
> *for everythig 8k but depening on the price some stuff i might take off or sell seperitly it all depends on the price. i want to get a chevy bomb
> *



dont do it homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Oct 23 2009, 08:12 PM~15450488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool. i love stingrays. but who knows maybe after some years you may deside to build another for old time sake.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 15 2009, 09:04 AM~15364904
> *Nice meeting you and talking with ya in Vegas! Great Trike!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2009, 11:47 AM~15366369
> *x2  good to finally meet you noah
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 16 2009, 05:56 PM~15381689
> *Noah....trike looked good as always.....you had that stereo bumping loud....i could hear it from the other end of the building.
> Your trike is a piece of art work and culture. You took it to the next level and showed us what detail is. Much props to you homie!
> 
> ...


thanks carnal congrats on ur win and good luck next year, i no you vatos will show those levas whats up and next year come and make a request form the dj mexika :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q VO NOAH :wave:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

QUOTE(Hermanos of Peace @ Oct 16 2009, 05:56 PM) 
Noah....trike looked good as always.....you had that stereo bumping loud....i could hear it from the other end of the building.
Your trike is a piece of art work and culture. You took it to the next level and showed us what detail is. Much props to you homie!

Next year I hope to see you in Phx!


thanks carnal congrats on ur win and good luck next year, i no you vatos will show those levas whats up and next year come and make a request form the dj mexika 



You know we are going for the gold.......we going to roll it in and roll it out!!! :biggrin: 
DJ Mexika will be on the ones and twos!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 29 2009, 09:57 AM~15503471
> *QUOTE(Hermanos of Peace @ Oct 16 2009, 05:56 PM)
> Noah....trike looked good as always.....you had that stereo bumping loud....i could hear it from the other end of the building.
> Your trike is a piece of art work and culture. You took it to the next level and showed us what detail is. Much props to you homie!
> ...


 :biggrin: ye saves loco "last night a that dj save my life"doping old school beats


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 29 2009, 05:03 PM~15506709
> *:biggrin:  ye saves loco "last night a that dj save my life"doping old school beats
> *


WHATS UP NOAH!!!! STILL GOTTA GIVE YOU THOSE OLD SCHOOL CDS HUH PM YOUR ADDY MAYBE THAT WAY ILL MAIL THEM TO YOU


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 4 2009, 12:01 AM~15557189
> *WHATS UP NOAH!!!! STILL GOTTA GIVE YOU THOSE OLD SCHOOL CDS HUH PM YOUR ADDY MAYBE THAT WAY ILL MAIL THEM TO YOU
> *


orale are you going to the traffic shoiw?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 5 2009, 02:26 PM~15572246
> *orale are you going to the traffic shoiw?
> *


NAH IMA BE AT THE INDOOR :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

NOAH NEXT PROJECT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

its a hella nice trike budy!

congrats!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 12:19 PM~15607568
> *NOAH NEXT PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SIXTY DUECE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks homies that was a down ass show yesterday at least 700 cars were there you guys should try to go there next year ill post some pics later of the show with all my girlfriends later :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 9 2009, 03:43 PM~15609882
> *thanks homies that was a down ass show yesterday at least 700 cars were there you guys should try to go there next year ill post some pics later of the show with all my girlfriends later  :biggrin:
> *



damn no more car shows over here at this period of the year...

winter almost started :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 9 2009, 03:43 PM~15609882
> *thanks homies that was a down ass show yesterday at least 700 cars were there you guys should try to go there next year ill post some pics later of the show with all my girlfriends later  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahaha dam homie i couldnt of done shit anyway i had my hyna with me and you know how it goes shell be like :angry:....... :twak:.

but fuck it homie post up the pics san diego was pretty down adn shit but hopefully they dont do it the same day cuz both shows are sick


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2009, 11:44 PM~15616076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 9 2009, 09:44 PM~15616076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice duece Noah,good seeing you on Sunday


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS WELL I FINALY GOT IT MY DREAM CAR A 1936 CHEVY MASTER DELUX SUICIED DOORS ITS ALL ORIGINAL JUST GOT LAST NIGHT WELL IF I DONT SELL IT I MIGHT JUST DO IT ALL UP MEXICA STYLE QVO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THATS SICK!! ANY PICS OF IT


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

posting these pics for the homie noah  traffic show


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

orale thanks carlos. i told you guys miss a good show :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAAUMMM HOMIE THAT SHOW LOOKED GOOD LOL SO DID SHE SIGN YOUR DVD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 10:45 PM~15650110
> *posting these pics for the homie noah    traffic show
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> posting these pics for the homie noah  traffic show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 12 2009, 05:20 PM~15647981
> *THANKS FELLAS WELL I FINALY GOT IT MY DREAM CAR A 1936 CHEVY MASTER DELUX  SUICIED DOORS ITS ALL ORIGINAL JUST GOT LAST NIGHT WELL IF I DONT SELL IT I MIGHT JUST DO IT ALL UP MEXICA STYLE QVO
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE SICK


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15789165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale caros lets go curzing vato


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 26 2009, 11:48 AM~15789165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15789165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15650110
> *posting these pics for the homie noah    traffic show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15607568
> *NOAH NEXT PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


cuzning new years and maybe mejestics cc pinnic :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 17 2009, 11:40 PM~16016503
> *cuzning new years and maybe mejestics cc pinnic  :biggrin:
> *


ILL SEE YOU THERE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2009, 11:56 PM~16017138
> *ILL SEE YOU THERE
> *


orale bring alex


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 18 2009, 04:31 PM~16022268
> *orale bring alex
> *


ILL TRY :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 26 2009, 10:48 AM~15789165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 20 2009, 10:19 AM~16036823
> *SOLD!!!!!
> *


how much did it go for


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 AM~16036835
> *how much did it go for
> *


3,000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

badass trike bro










Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy holidays from azteca de ORO ELITE bc.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE HOMIES HAPPEY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY MEXICA, MAYA ,INCA PEOPLE AND TO ALL MY RAZA I DIDNT MENTION, TO ALL MY GREATER RELATIONS HAVE A PEACFULL YEARS


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 31 2009, 01:20 PM~16146251
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG MIKE HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 31 2009, 02:16 PM~16146675
> *WHATS UP BIG MIKE HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR PRIMO SEE YOU MANANA @ THE SANTE FE DAM


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy new years 2010. Let's display mexica and Azteca de oro in 2010.pala raza


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

posting for the homie noah "mexica"
blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
male is 2 months and female is 3 months 
300 each or the pair for 500
pm him or call him (562)3841917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Dec 31 2009, 08:52 PM~16149856
> *Happy new years 2010. Let's display mexica and Azteca de oro in 2010.pala raza
> *


orale sounds good to me


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182595
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> ...


just got these two bule pits last week going to breed if i dont sell them or trade them hit me up for sale or trade for a schwinn or lowrider bike or trike 626-384-1917 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182595
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> ...


still for sale ready to take home have all shots too 626-384-1917 300each obo


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 31 2009, 02:18 PM~16146692
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR PRIMO SEE YOU MANANA @ THE SANTE FE DAM
> *


Whats up? How have you been? Tell Noah to stop selling this dog here. That is what the new paper for!!! :buttkick:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182595
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> ...


SOLD MALE HAVE STILL HAVE FEMALE 300OBO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP NOAH I WAS CALLING YOU UP IN NEW YEARS DAY I WAS UP IN LA AND I GOT LOST


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 04:38 PM~16257645
> *WHAT UP NOAH I WAS CALLING YOU UP IN NEW YEARS DAY I WAS UP IN LA AND I GOT LOST
> *


sorry i was on the way back home didnt get much sleep new years eve


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16260739
> *sorry i was on the way back home didnt get much sleep new years eve
> *


HAHAHA SIMON HOMIE WELL ILL SEE YOU IN THE NEXT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15650110
> *posting these pics for the homie noah    traffic show
> 
> ]
> ...


TLATZOHCAMETE OMETEO TONATZIN TONATIUH QUETZALCOATL HUIZILOPOHTLE MEXIKA TIAHUI


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 26 2009, 09:16 PM~13698050
> *
> HERES SOME OF THE DETAILED PICS I TOOK
> 
> ...


SOME OF THE EVGRAVING WE USED WAS ONALAMATL, OLLIN, OZEOTL, OZOMATLI,XOCHITL, EEKAL, KIAUITL, ATL, MIKZTILI, KUAUTLI AND ALSO WE UESD THE CHICENITZA TEMPLE FOR MY DISPLAYED


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 24 2010, 10:06 PM~16399188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMM WHEN WAS THIS?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182595
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> ...


sold female finally :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

posting for the homie noah, for sale 
















pm mexica or call him (562)3841917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567341
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> ...


what do guys think of my new bike its all done its a 1978 stingray 5 speed it for sale too :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 10 2010, 09:54 AM~16570618
> *what do guys think of my new bike its all done its a 1978 stingray 5 speed it for sale too  :biggrin:
> *


 I see a lot of similarity between the trike and this lovely schwinn


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2010, 08:50 AM~16570954
> *I see a lot of similarity between the trike and this lovely schwinn
> *


yup its fully asessoriezd :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 10 2010, 03:05 PM~16572784
> *yup its fully asessoriezd  :biggrin:
> *



ahaha :biggrin: 


And it looks sooooo good too :thumbsup:

Good luck on the sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2010, 01:18 PM~16572877
> *ahaha  :biggrin:
> And it looks sooooo good too :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567341
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> ...


any trades ?


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 5 2010, 12:39 PM~16522593
> *sold female finally  :biggrin:
> *


NICE MALE..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 18 2010, 03:50 PM~16653967
> *
> *











:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

badd ass bike with some badd ass women, keep the pics comming bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16657282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


garcias basher this was a pic form st low magazine photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16657282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

See u in san Diego noah


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16657282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567341
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567341
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ADDED SOME MORE ASSESORIES TO MY STINGRAY :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: damn those are some nice ass pix!!!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:19 PM~16912614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE LOST ANGEL :angel:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912520
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


beaver shot :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be at the san diego show reping LA CULTURA MEXIKA :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ready for san Diego


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 19 2010, 05:00 PM~16939918
> * ready for san Diego
> *


simon i thought you vatos left well drive safe and see you vatos there :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck today in S.D show. On your way to get your title back


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this would have been a great shot if the car and dude werent in it, still awesome pics bro!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

will post sum mo pics soon sunny


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15650110
> *posting these pics for the homie noah    traffic show
> 
> 
> ...


next :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15650110
> *posting these pics for the homie noah    traffic show
> 
> 
> ...


DOES SOME ONE NO HOW TO POST THESE PICS OF MS SEXIA ON THE TOPIC SHE HAS UNDER POST YOUR RIDES THANKS


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

yo man where did get the sissor lift


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Supp Noah :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@May 6 2010, 08:21 PM~17414261
> *yo man where did get the sissor lift
> *


MBS MANNY BIKE SHOP IN COMPTON CALIFAS 626 310-632-4868 PAID 200 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17414312
> *Supp Noah :biggrin:
> *


ORALE DINO WAAAZZZ UUUUPPPPPP :biggrin: THANKS FOR POST THE PICS  :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

cool im gonna hit that guy up


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 03:16 AM~17548976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567341
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 2,500 obo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15607568
> *NOAH NEXT PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 03:16 AM~17548976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMM THATS CLEAN HOMIES ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES OUT THERE


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*the homie mechika six duece...*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 3 2010, 02:35 PM~17687054
> *the homie mechika six duece...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 3 2010, 02:35 PM~17687054
> *the homie mechika six duece...
> 
> 
> ...


noahs from goodtimes?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17698919
> *noahs from goodtimes??  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17698919
> *noahs from goodtimes??  :0  :0  :0
> *


No my primo is :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jun 4 2010, 09:14 PM~17699847
> *x2
> *


im solo :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

bump :biggrin: :wave: whats uppers homies hope all is well and everyone is enjoying summer


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17698919
> *noahs from goodtimes??  :0  :0  :0
> *


HAHHAHAH HE WILL BE IN DO TIME ... SGV GT ONE...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 7 2010, 07:10 AM~17715091
> *im solo  :biggrin:
> *


NEEZ NUTS .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Mar 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16912520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT TIME U GO FOR A SHOOT MAKE SURE IT'S A CLEAN SPOT NOT NO BACK ALLEY... THAT BIKE REPRESENTS.. CULTURA .. MECHIKA ..SOL Y LUNA ... MEXICANOS ,, BROWN POWER,, LEARN IT LIVE IT BE IT AND TAKE PRIDE TO BE A MECHIKA..... JUS WATCH NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 23 2010, 01:31 PM~17867086
> *NEXT TIME U GO FOR A SHOOT MAKE SURE IT'S A CLEAN SPOT NOT NO BACK ALLEY... THAT BIKE REPRESENTS.. CULTURA .. MECHIKA ..SOL Y LUNA ... MEXICANOS ,, BROWN POWER,, LEARN IT LIVE IT BE IT AND TAKE PRIDE TO BE A MECHIKA..... JUS WATCH NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: SIOMON QUE SI PRIMO  PARA QUE SEPAN LA RAZA INDIJINA Q VO


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

NEW PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 7 2010, 02:47 PM~18761499
> *:biggrin: SOLD SOLD SOLD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATES :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HEY THANKS ALOT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I.found.some.parts frm mexica that were never put on n.are for.sale


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Send the pics to my email ill post them up or buy them if i like it [email protected]


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

K kool thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Mexhika dos in the lab


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Mexhika dos in the lab


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Mexhika dos in the lab


Lier.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Lier.


HAHAHAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

@ Manny bike shop


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> @ Manny bike shop


Talk is cheap!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> @ Manny bike shop


Shut Up!!!! Mentiroso


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Talk is cheap!!!!


Qvo Mike,Are you gonna Go to Uniques Show? Give Me a Call..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol in the works


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

MEXICA said:


> Lol in the works


pic or didn't happen


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Top secrect won't be out till maybe next year cuz its expensive. Pluse I'm working on my 48 almost finish with my 62 and I just built a 26" schwinn cruzer. So in time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Baller


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Top secrect won't be out till maybe next year cuz its expensive. Pluse I'm working on my 48 almost finish with my 62 and I just built a 26" schwinn cruzer. So in time.


Shut Up Payaso :shh:...Do You Need Attention? :loco:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Top secrect won't be out till maybe next year cuz its expensive. Pluse I'm working on my 48 almost finish with my 62 and I just built a 26" schwinn cruzer. So in time.


 Oh Wait... It's *TOP SECRET... *Is That The Name Of The Bike? Or Is It A Secret That Your Coming Out With A New Bike? By The Way The Flame Throwers That Your Putting On TOP SECRET. Manny Said There Done and Go Pay Him.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Jajajajaja


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Qvo Mike,Are you gonna Go to Uniques Show? Give Me a Call..


Don't call him lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> Don't call him lol


LOL


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey mexica you still got that trike kit turn table


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hey mexica you still got that trike kit turn table


Sold it homies


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

mexhika said:


> Sold it homies


How much to build one.?


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> How much to build one.?


Call Henrys customs he hook you up it depends what you want


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

mexhika said:


> Call Henrys customs he hook you up it depends what you want


Will do bro


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Gl


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone know what happened to Henry's custom ? Need him to do my display


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Anyone know what happened to Henry's custom ? Need him to do my display


Mexhika Dos coming soon!


----------

